# Looking to host/join a jam in Whitby area



## MartyCanuck (Jul 26, 2017)

I play a bit of bass and we had a band for about 5 years that did some gigs. I don't have time for that full of a commitment anymore but I would be interested in getting together with some local musicians who would like to do a private jam now and then. It would help keep me playing a bit more and maybe it would lead to something more.

As noted I play bass. I do have a jam space in my basement. There is a full drum kit and I have enough PA gear to set up vocal mics for lead and b/u vocals. There are also a couple of guitar amps that can be used. So I have a good space here but I am not opposed to going somewhere else to jam either.

My musical taste is largely classic rock. I can do blues also which makes for easy jamming of course. 

It's been 2 years since the band broke up so I'm a bit out of practice but it doesn't take long to pick it up again. My ideal night is Friday most of the time.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It's a bit far to come from Saskatchewan... lol.

Good luck in your quest, hope you find the right guys!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG! I am in! I live in Pickering. Classic rock you say? That's all I play! I live to play classic rock! I have my own amp and my beautiful Parker Nitefly guitar and my Gibson SG. 

I am ready to rock!!!!!

*I am very interested! *


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey, MartyC hope it works out, this is something I need to do in my area! don't mean to hijack your thread but are there any private jams (NOT open Mic night) in the Orangeville/Alliston/Shelburne area????
I would really like to get out of the living room and play with other players!!...it's finally time!
Basically, I 'm an intermediate level player who has Never played in a jam ever in my life!...Riff Raff sounds great but its way out of my comfort zone and level...Some of those cats are light years ahead !!

If this interests anyone PM.......
The whole idea is to connect with other players in a comfortable setting have FUN and learn!!


----------



## MartyCanuck (Jul 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> OMG! I am in! I live in Pickering. Classic rock you say? That's all I play! I live to play classic rock! I have my own amp and my beautiful Parker Nitefly guitar and my Gibson SG.
> 
> I am ready to rock!!!!!
> 
> *I am very interested! *


Hey Lola, we should chat. I do know a drummer who might be in (my old drummer - he was also very tired of our singers act in the old band). He's in Scarborough.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

MartyCanuck said:


> Hey Lola, we should chat. I do know a drummer who might be in (my old drummer - he was also very tired of our singers act in the old band). He's in Scarborough.


PM me!

My ideal night is Friday as well! I leave work every Friday at 3. Friday night is my rehearsal night always. Nothing but nothing gets in my way. 

I have to say that I am sort of in the intermediate bracket of my playing journey. I am always willing and ready to learn whatever it is you want to throw at me! I love a good challenge. I will never be playing any Malmsteen solos anytime soon. 

I just love the blues. I love to improvise over whatever key you want to! I love A, E and G but feel free to add whatever it is that you like!

I live to play!

Could you name a few songs that you like to play. Pls and thx!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey MartyCanuk I have pm'd you!


----------



## MartyCanuck (Jul 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> Hey MartyCanuk I have pm'd you!


Got it! Replied by PM.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Lola said:


> PM me!
> 
> My ideal night is Friday as well! I leave work every Friday at 3. Friday night is my rehearsal night always. Nothing but nothing gets in my way.
> 
> ...


Blues equal 90% Passion/Feeling 10% technique


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

NorlinNorm said:


> Blues equal 90% Passion/Feeling 10% technique


Agreed.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Agreed.


A great example of technique vs feeling-passion!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

NorlinNorm said:


> A great example of technique vs feeling-passion!


This is PASSION!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Agreed.


Total absence of blues face


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Scottone said:


> Total absence of blues face




The obligatory Blues Face!!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

If there was room for a mediocre guitar player with some even less mediocre vocals, I would love to have a easy going jam, I am not far from whipty. 
I play a bit more towards the classic country side but know lots of classic rock tunes!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

THAt blues face video is classic.


----------

